# 1959 Oliver 770



## toolman10000 (Nov 9, 2010)

I picked up an Oliver 770 in pretty good shape. I've been looking for info or picks of the same tractor but, find nothing. Anybody else have one of these things. Pics to follow....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Toolman! I'm looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

WOW !!!

Bet you'll like this

Greenleigh Farm Oliver Tractor Web Site - Featuring Oliver Tractors


----------



## toolman10000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Here it is, the one and only it seems. Could it be rare.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That is a super nice tractor. Is that a set of forks on there?


----------



## toolman10000 (Nov 9, 2010)

They are hay forks. I still don'y see my post and pic though.


----------



## toolman10000 (Nov 9, 2010)

I mean my post is not even there. The system said it has to be approved by the moderator. Is that you ?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You can see me, but you can't see you? Hmmmm....Hold on Toolman, I'll look into this..........


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Can you see you now?


----------



## toolman10000 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have more pics.

It just lifts a bale.











Here it shows the forks. I also have a bucket.












It runs pretty good for its age. I wish the hydraulics worked a little better though.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome pictures Toolman. What a cool tractor, in very nice condition too. Toolman, did I target the correct one? PM me me if not.


----------

